
Practical Reverse Engineering Part 2 – Scouting the Firmware - paulw0
http://jcjc-dev.com/2016/04/29/reversing-huawei-router-2-scouting-firmware/
======
stevetrewick
Nice. I have an HG533 that I've just replaced. Exploratory hacking of its
config file[0] got me to the ATP CLI via Telnet but I've been meaning to get
into some UART pestering for a while now and I've got a few old routers lying
around that I could practice on.

Unlikely, but is anyone able to recommend any way of connecting to the pins
without having to drill or solder, my visual acuity isn't up to making a solid
job of this and my soldering is frankly dire.

~~~
LeifCarrotson
If you have holes in the PCB that would ordinarily need pin headers, you can
temporarily populate them with spring-installed test point loops and
appropriate clip-on probes. [1]

If you have headers you need to connect to, pre-made breadboard jumper wires
are available with female receptacles that do the job nicely. [2] I still
prefer solid wire, stripped, cut to length and cleanly routed over a
multicolored nest for actual breadboards, but for temporarily connecting pin
headers it's hard to beat the pre-crimped connectors.

1\. [http://www.digikey.com/catalog/en/partgroup/color-coded-
test...](http://www.digikey.com/catalog/en/partgroup/color-coded-test-
points/19725) 2\.
[https://www.adafruit.com/products/266](https://www.adafruit.com/products/266)

~~~
stevetrewick
Thanks!

